# Gaggia Baby - NO heat



## robthehungrymonkey (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey there,

I've got an issue with my Gaggia Baby with it not heating at all.

At the weekend, I cleaned the machine (been on the to do list for a while) and then went to steam some milk. THe steam came out fine and then stopped after about 5 seconds. I assumed there was a blockage of some kind and i'll have to investigate later.

The following day, I then went to make myself a coffee and the water is just coming out cold. No heat whatsoever. The light that indicates when it is up to temperature is staying unlit (as you'd expect).

Anyone have any idea where to start the troubleshooting?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

After my research having had a gaggia baby the Thermal fuse appears to be the main culprit for no heat. It's fairly easy to fix and gaggiamanualservice.com (Mark) on here sells the parts required.


----------



## robthehungrymonkey (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Is there a way to check if its the thermal fuse without a multimeter?


----------



## robthehungrymonkey (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can help?

I think it's either the thermal fuse or the boiler.

Any way of diagnosing the correct fault?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Multimeter is the only way i know of.

But I'd buy a £10 fuse and fit it. If it's the boiler then you will be paying significantly more.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

generally if thermal fuse blows it stops all power to machine, have you removed wires at all ?


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

i had a similar issue. turned it off for a few days and it started working again. Sorry not really helping.


----------

